

Apple moves Siri back-end to open-source Mesos platform - zdw
http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/27/siri-backend-mesos/

======
chiph
If you have to explain what J.A.R.V.I.S. is on a technology site, you don't
know your audience well enough.

